# 1st Ayala Alabang Camera Club Golf Cup



## dolina (Apr 11, 2012)

On Tuesday, April, 10, 2012 the Ayala Alabang Camera Club held their 1st annual Golf Cup. Special Guest is his Excellency Philippine President Fidel V. Ramos.




477919_3396535864901_1014851836_3160867_211602942_o by alabang, on Flickr




1st Ayala Alabang Camera Club Golf Cup by alabang, on Flickr




1st Ayala Alabang Camera Club Golf Cup by alabang, on Flickr




1st Ayala Alabang Camera Club Golf Cup by alabang, on Flickr


----------

